# Please Don't Go (Donald Peers) -- composer?



## robert@fm (Jan 19, 2012)

Having recently purchased (as an Amazon download) the six-disc album "Original Hits -- '60s" (my second-biggest single download purchase so far, after the Pink Floyd "Discovery" box set; this one album has a running time of nearly six hours), I've found that it includes a lovely song, "Please Don't Go" by Donald Peers.

I wanted to know who the composer was, so I went into File Info (Alt+3 in Winamp) to bring up the ID3 information.  However, the composer is listed as Jackie Rae, which I know is at best only partially correct; he may have written the lyrics, and even arranged the tune a bit, but the melody is something classical.  So, does anyone here know who the real composer was?

(Also included is "A Lover's Concerto" by the Toys, and its file info has a similar error; the composer is listed as Denny Randell, but the tune is actually by an unknown Baroque composer, and is one of those collected by J. S. Bach in the Anna Magdelana Notebook.  It isn't even a concerto; it's a minuet.)


----------



## PhilT (Jan 19, 2012)

Talking of Donald Peers, I like the song 'Give Me One More Chance' that he sang.


----------



## David H (Jan 19, 2012)

According to this it was John Rae and Authur Reed ??

*http://music-releases.com/release/2103939/Please Don't Go*

___________________________

*And this says:*

He had a Top 10 chart entry in 1968 with "Please Don't Go", written by comedian Jackie Rae and Les Reed. 
In 1972 Peers returned to the stage after overcoming a severe back injury sustained in Australia, and had his last chart entry with the aptly titled "Give Me One More Chance". 

*http://www.music.us/biography/artist/25122/donald_peers.html*


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Jan 19, 2012)

the melody was taken from the Tales of Hoffman, an opera by Offenbach.


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 19, 2012)

Reading this thread and the mention of Donald Peers brings back emotional and pleasant memories of my mum. When I was a teanager in the late 50s/early 60s, every Sunday Donald peers had a radio show, and I always sat with my mum to listen to the show, my mum was one of his biggest fans, although now in my 70s it brought back to me how much I still miss my mum.

Sorry to sound all soppy on your thread Robert..

John


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Jan 19, 2012)

mcdonagh47 said:


> the melody was taken from the Tales of Hoffman, an opera by Offenbach.



Its here on youtube ...a duet called the Barcarolle ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQR0LQskL4E&feature=fvsr


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for that link McDonagh47. I've only ever heard the popular musical version of that tune, but I must admit that vocal version was fantastic, the girls voices complimented each other.

John.


----------

